# 2013 Rigs:  Let's see em!



## MackUSCG (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my Mossy 835 Tactical and My Mossy 20ga Super Bantam that I'm gonna use this year.  Took the Eotech off the 835 and put it on my AR-15.  Haven't decided what I'm going to replace it with though. I'm looking at a FFIII but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## CassGA (Feb 25, 2013)

_"Hammer Time II"_
870 Super Mag
Burris FF2
Indian Creek Choke


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 25, 2013)

A Weatherby SA 08 20 gauge and another 870 20 gauge aren't pictured. The 870 20 in the pic is getting cerakoted.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Mossy 835


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 25, 2013)

Top - My Remington 870 youth jr. compact 20 ga with DIY camo and sumtoy choke. "The tar baby"

Bottom- My wife's 1187 youth 20 ga with HS strut undertaker choke. We haven't named it yet because though we've been painfully close, she's yet to kill one with it. Once she kills the first one with it (hopefully this year) we will give it a name.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 25, 2013)

21" 870 -12ga with a 655 Comp n Choke and Dead Ringer sights and a 20ga Super Bantam with a 560 Mad Gobbler Max by Indian Creek and a Gobble Stopper scope.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 25, 2013)

Stoeger S2000 in attached thread  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=741807


----------



## chefrific (Feb 26, 2013)

Benelli Super Nova with Kicks GT & I'm going to try to get one out of my blind with my new Excalibur Vortex Xbow.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

New one for this year. Remington 870 Magnum, .660 Jelly Head, Williams slugger sights.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 26, 2013)

This is my main squeeze for 2013.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 26, 2013)

I picked up a Tristar 3 1/2" Mag Hunter during duck season and love it.  I'll be toting it into the turkey woods this year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are some fancy shooting irons yall have. I use this old 870, 3''mag. 30ty inch barrel. Full choke from the factory.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 26, 2013)

I've made a resolution to get them in close this year.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 28, 2013)

Bout the same as usual just a new bow this year...


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 1, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Bout the same as usual just a new bow this year...



Which bow you gonna shoot?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 1, 2013)

buckpasser said:


> I've made a resolution to get them in close this year.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my first yr and picked this up for a great price.
Mossberg 500 26" AccuChoke barrel and Factory Full choke in RealTree camo. dot and Ported choke just not sure on brand (still doing research)



IMG_20130303_145429 by caged91zc, on Flickr


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 7, 2013)

This...except she probably will have a new sling by the time the 23rd rolls around.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 7, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> This...except she probably will have a new sling by the time the 23rd rolls around.



Sling looks fine to me. I have one just like it. I try to not put a sling on my shotgun. I've had to many times where I walked up on a bird and had the gun slung. Now if I'm hunting, that guns in my hands not on my shoulder. I've found the birds I've walked up on taste the same as ones I've called in, so I'll take them either way.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 7, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> This...except she probably will have a new sling by the time the 23rd rolls around.



Twins


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 7, 2013)

Mossberg 12 gauge 535, factory choke, red dot.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 7, 2013)

My pea shooter. Remington 870 20 gauge Youth Model


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Top: Stoeger 3500, Briley Choke (can't remember which one)
Bottom: Benelli Super Vinci, DND haymaker choke


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> Sling looks fine to me. I have one just like it. I try to not put a sling on my shotgun. I've had to many times where I walked up on a bird and had the gun slung. Now if I'm hunting, that guns in my hands not on my shoulder. I've found the birds I've walked up on taste the same as ones I've called in, so I'll take them either way.



If I get a new one, it will be just like that one.  Just a cheap one.  The only reason I'm replacing it is it's almost broken.  I love the simplicity of it.  Don't need a claw on something that weighs 4 pounds.


----------



## rocket (Mar 8, 2013)

hawglips said:


> This is my main squeeze for 2013.



Tell me more about this rig!


----------



## rocket (Mar 8, 2013)

alphachief said:


> I picked up a Tristar 3 1/2" Mag Hunter during duck season and love it.  I'll be toting it into the turkey woods this year.



Very nice...I bet you feel that 3 1/2 when you pull the trigger.


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nef single shot in Mossy Oak Greenleaf ported polished barrel; shooting Win Xr # 5's.


----------



## Hunter247 (Mar 10, 2013)

that is sweet with the greenleaf pattern


----------



## alphachief (Mar 11, 2013)

rocket said:


> Very nice...I bet you feel that 3 1/2 when you pull the trigger.



Yep...I'll be shooting the 3's!  Been there done that.  Kicked so hard the first time I touched off a 3-1/2" that I convinced myself I must not have shouldered it properly...so dumb me...fired off another round.  Dang near broke my shoulder!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 11, 2013)

lilturkeyhunter70 said:


> Nef single shot in Mossy Oak Greenleaf ported polished barrel; shooting Win Xr # 5's.



Nice! Who did you have dip that gun?


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 11, 2013)

The one on the right for those 60-80 yd shots!! If they get to close I'll club them with it....


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 11, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Nice! Who did you have dip that gun?



Probably came like that....I had one just like it until I fired it.  Decided I did not like pain that much so I traded it back in on something else.

The camo is cool though!!


----------



## LongShot05 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Thunder chicken stick*

NWTF Winchester 1300, bushnell trophy red dot, undertaker choke, nitro turkey #5s...does the trick!


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hunter247 said:


> that is sweet with the greenleaf pattern


Thanks



nhancedsvt said:


> Nice! Who did you have dip that gun?


Thanks;Its original from the factory.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 11, 2013)

lilturkeyhunter70 said:


> Thanks;Its original from the factory.



Cool, I wasn't aware they made them like that. I have an NEF 20 gauge I'm wanting to get dipped but trying to decide on a pattern.


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Mar 11, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Cool, I wasn't aware they made them like that. I have an NEF 20 gauge I'm wanting to get dipped but trying to decide on a pattern.



My dads been hunting for one of these for years; Camo Solutions out of Arkansas does the old original bottomland camo pattern if you like that one. Your gun looks really nice the way it is too.


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 12, 2013)

Both of my old 870 Special Purpose 3" Mags. Left 26" 1990 model, with Star Dot ported choke. Right 21" 1992 model, with Carlson's .665 ported Hevi-shot choke, was black synthetic/matte, now dipped in MO Obession, by Duracoat, Inc. in Columbus a few years ago.


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster (Mar 14, 2013)

*Super Vinci*

Got the Super Vinci souped up just in time for turkey season. Added the steady grip, Burris Fastfire 3, and using the same ol Indian Creek choke!


----------



## Yellowshell (Mar 24, 2013)

BPS 20.5" bbl with IC and Williams


----------

